

Support 0 A.D., an Open-Source Strategy Game - ndr
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/support-0-a-d-an-open-source-strategy-game?c=pledges

======
skore
So I have an opinion on why these types of game kickstarters fail:

You're trying to sell me a game, not a story.

There are thousands of games I could buy and most of them cost very little.
But I don't. You have to figure out why I don't buy these games and then why I
would put money on the line for yours.

The only game I supported on kickstarter so far was Doublefine Adventure. Why?
Because I knew I would get high quality entertainment in the form of following
the story through the excellent 2PP documentary. I'm not even that invested in
traditional point&click adventures and don't have that much geek craze for Tim
Schafer. But I know a good story when I see one. Right from the start, that
was what I wanted. I don't even know whether I will actually play the game in
the end, but I know there are some guys halfway across the globe who are
having a great time and sharing it through the project I supported.

Read the list of 0 A.D. and you will see that the only things it mentions are
game related points. I should support this because I care about gaming -
sorry, I don't. It tells me I should care about software freedom and I do, but
that doesn't make me support this. Because software freedom is useless if it's
wasted on people who cannot deal with it. So I would need to know these people
- but I don't get to know them apart from a couple of run of the mill headshot
descriptions that could apply to dozens of other programmers as well. The
entire trailer is basically about how they aspire to deliver the a great game:
Graphics! Depth! Gameplay! Open Source! Professional Soundtrack!

But no matter how awesome your technology is or how committed your team is and
whatnot. If you don't have a story that I can follow, I won't give you my
money.

